# World of Warcraft: welchen Spielmodus bevorzugen Sie?



## Administrator (10. Februar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Takeshii (10. Februar 2005)

Warum sehe ich bei diesen (sich seuchenartig vermehrenden) WoW-Umfragen nie die Wahlmöglichkeit "WoW interessiert mich nicht"?
"Weiß nicht / Enthaltung" ist ziemlich unpräzise...


----------



## Frighty (10. Februar 2005)

...außerdem fehlt noch "Roleplay"! tztztz


----------



## CoMePlayDyinG (10. Februar 2005)

Takeshii am 10.02.2005 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sehe ich bei diesen (sich seuchenartig vermehrenden) WoW-Umfragen nie die Wahlmöglichkeit "WoW interessiert mich nicht"?
> "Weiß nicht / Enthaltung" ist ziemlich unpräzise...



Die könntest einfach nicht daran Teilnehmen...schonmal auf so einen intelligente Antwort gekommen   
Und wenns nicht nicht juckt, warum schreibst du dann trotzdem dazu was?


Ich persönlich spiele auf einem RP-Server, die es nur in PvE gibt.


----------



## JohnSinclair (10. Februar 2005)

Frighty am 10.02.2005 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ...außerdem fehlt noch "Roleplay"! tztztz


heß ich dachte PvE ist PVP und PVP ist PVE °°
Also bitte eine ausführliche beschreibung jeder art den nun bin ich wieder durcheinander 

vor allem kaum eine rhat das game als beta gespielt geschweige jemand der es net gesagt hat hat das final schon gespielt oder aber auch keine anderern rollenspiele online und die schreiben net ma ne beschreibung was PvP PvE usw eigentlich ist °?
Hmm wieder war n praktikant  zu gange


----------



## Millenium (10. Februar 2005)

JohnSinclair am 10.02.2005 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Frighty am 10.02.2005 17:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ROFL John   
Ich dachte wir hätten dir das mittlerweile vermitteln können.


Grüsse

*edit* Hier nochmal die Erklärung:

Also erstmal RPG : Man spielt in der Ich-form und verhält sich wie der Charakter es tun würde. Reden bzw. Chatten wie wir es normal tun ist auf diesen Servern verboten.

Unterschied PvP und PvE:

Beim PvP gibt es Faction vs Faction Kämpfe. Das heisst wenn sich irgendwo auf der Welt ein Hordler und Alianzler treffen können sie sich gegenseitig angreifen. Beim PvE geht das nur in bestimmten Gebieten. Ansonsten sind die Server gleich ...

Beim Questen in Lowlevel Gebieten, ist die Chance angegriffen zu werden relativ gering. Dazu müsste die andere Faction erstmal die Level 60+ Wachen überwinden was zumindest anfangs nicht gerade leicht ist 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chief-harkness (10. Februar 2005)

Frighty am 10.02.2005 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ...außerdem fehlt noch "Roleplay"! tztztz



leider nein.

Soweit ich informiert bin - und  da mag ich mich vielleicht irren - habe ich eine offizielle Ankündigung gelesen, dass es keinen reinen deutschen RP server geben wird, da dafür der GM Aufwand derzeit zu groß ist (in Anbetracht der Größe der Spielergemeinde)

Natürlich bedeutet dies nicht, dass man nicht in der Lage sein wird rollenzuspielen - es wird einfach nur kein Server mit besonderen RP-Regeln, wie sie in den USA existieren, angeboten.


----------



## CoMePlayDyinG (10. Februar 2005)

Millenium am 10.02.2005 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> JohnSinclair am 10.02.2005 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es steht ALLES auf der WoW seite beschrieben...und im Game auch nochmal...für die ganz Blinden


----------



## Homerclon (11. Februar 2005)

Millenium am 10.02.2005 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Unterschied PvP und PvE:
> 
> Beim PvP gibt es Faction vs Faction Kämpfe. Das heisst wenn sich irgendwo auf der Welt ein Hordler und Alianzler treffen können sie sich gegenseitig angreifen. Beim PvE geht das nur in bestimmten Gebieten. Ansonsten sind die Server gleich ...


Nicht ganz, auf den PvE Servern kann man auch überall gegeneinander Kämpfen, aber man muss erst "/pvp" eingeben, damit aktiviert man das PvP für 5Minuten, während dieser Zeit kann einem jeder der anderen Seite angreifen.
Man selbst kann die andere Seite aber nur angreifen wenn diese auch "/pvp" eingibt.



			
				chief-harkness am 10.02.2005 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Frighty am 10.02.2005 17:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hoffe ich nicht, ich möchte auf einen Dt. RP Server, mein Englisch ist zu schlecht um damit auf Englischen RP-Servern zu spielen.(ja, ich weis die NPCs würden mit einem Dt. Clienten auch Deutsche Texte und "Sprachausgabe" haben. Aber die Mitspieler würden nicht Deutsch schreiben!)


----------



## Loosa (11. Februar 2005)

Homerclon am 11.02.2005 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Millenium am 10.02.2005 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann sich ja auch ein Makro dafür machen. Mit dauernd aktivierter Flag, v.A. in feindlichen Gebieten, findet man auf PvE Servern sicher mehr als genug P's 

Battlefields finde ich die beste Lösung. Wie in anderen Spielen werden das wohl Arenen sein, in denen jeder der Lust hat Krieg spielen darf.
Ansonsten lasst mich in Ruh' und lasst mich Monster kloppen wenn ich will 

Vielleicht gibt's ja dann auch Burgschlachten, oder offizielle Wettkämpfe/Kriege zwischen Horde und Allianz? Wäre zumindest nicht neu und schade falls das in WoW nicht kommt.

(gibt's mehr Info zu den Battlefields?)


----------



## Hephaestus (11. Februar 2005)

Loosa am 11.02.2005 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 11.02.2005 00:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt glaub ich 2 RSP Server, oder waren es drei? Egal,a uf jeden Fall gibt es mindestens 2 deutsche RSP Server.


----------



## Goldjaeger (17. Februar 2005)

Dieses Spiel interessiert mich nicht


----------



## FuFi (19. Februar 2005)

CoMePlayDyinG am 10.02.2005 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Takeshii am 10.02.2005 17:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



er hat schon recht. wenn die hälfte der community nicht mitmacht an der umfrage, weil es einfach zu unpräzise antwortsmöglichkeiten hat, ist sie nicht wirklich repräsentativ

antworten wären z.b.
1. PvP
2. PvE
3. Weiss ich NOCH nicht
4. WoW interessiert mich nicht oder spiele schon ein anderes MMORPG

somit hat wohl jeder pc games eine für sich geeignete antwort


----------



## HeartofSteel (9. März 2005)

JohnSinclair am 10.02.2005 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem kaum eine rhat das game als beta gespielt geschweige jemand der es net gesagt hat hat das final schon gespielt oder aber auch keine anderern rollenspiele online und die schreiben net ma ne beschreibung was PvP PvE usw eigentlich ist °?



kaum einer das game als beta gespielt?
 hehe ich kenn 12 Leut die einerseits aus meiner Klass und andererseits im Freundeskreis des Spiel gezockt ham. Kam ne riesen Rundmail als Betaanmeldung war  war bei EQ2 auch so.
man müsste nur ma in die PCGAMES news oft genug reinschaun


----------

